# Conseil Achat disque dur externe



## Morphee97 (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite acheter un disque dur externe pour mon iMac G5 PowerPC G5.

Quel modèle me conseillez-vous ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## arcank (4 Juin 2007)

Personnelement, j'ai un Western Digital My Book de 320Go. Aucun probl&#232;me, pas "trop" bruyant, classe.

Mais je peux pas trop comparer.
&#192; part avec un Iomega 120Go, dont l'alim avait grill&#233;. Alors je l'ai remis dans un nouveau boit&#238;er. (que de gaspillages, &#224; cause du prix d'un simple transfo  )


Oubli, au vu des posts suivants: c'est un Firewire 400 (j'ai un MacBook, donc je me pose pas la question)
Pas question de USB, sauf pour un boitier pour recycler mon DD interne: 30&#8364; de moins, donc


----------



## poissonfree (4 Juin 2007)

Quelle interface : Fw400, FW800, USB, USB 2.0, eSata ?
Veux tu un disque dur : IDE ou SATA ?
Un boitier silencieux ?
Un boitier auto-alimenté ? (pas trop l'avantage iMac :mouais: )

Perso j'ai pris >>> ça <<<
Un boitier SafeDisk SATA qui fait tout : fw, usb, esata en supportant un disque SATA II  
Dans le moins le prix, mais il est géant, j'entends seulement les disques durs uniquement quand ils travaillent  
Pour la capacité du disque dur, ben c'est toi qui voit  

Avec ça j'suis paré à toutes éventualités : changement de boitier et/ou de HD


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2007)

FW 400 ou 800 est la bonne question (le reste t'oublies, c'est comme le charbon pour te chauffer au début du siècle!)


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

Moi j'ai un Trekstor, 250Go, usb 2.0, 3.5" très utile pour stocker les données, moi perso j'aurais plutôt opté pour un 2.5" mais bon j'ai pas choisi on me l'adonné  je vais pas me plaindre !!!

Mais mon Trekstor est assez bruyant puis à chaque démarage il scan tout le disque, un peu genant à la longue (maintenant je sais pas si tous le font obligatoirement).


----------



## David_b (4 Juin 2007)

MacWay 500Go Silver Drive 3Ti, 2 exemplaires en 500Go achetés à un mois d'intervalle. Le pied : rapide (FW 800 et 400)  et quasi silence absolu...
En plus, avec chaque disque, j'ai reçu une licence pour MacDrive 6 (pour lire HFS sur Windows), c'est très cool


----------



## Morphee97 (4 Juin 2007)

Je comprends rien à ce que vous me dites :-(
C'est horrible...


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

En une phrase, si tu n'as pas de limite au niveau du budget achète celui que te conseil David_b, le MacWay 500Go SilverDrive 3Ti ... en revanche ca se discute un peu si tu es juste car 180 un DD externe sur les site marchands en ligne tu en as pour moins de 100


----------



## Morphee97 (4 Juin 2007)

J'y connais pas grand chose, c'est pour cela que je viens demander conseil.

En fait c'est juste que j'aimerais stocker tous mes fichiers et mes photos sur un seul disque pour gagner de la place sur mon ordi.


----------



## Morphee97 (4 Juin 2007)

Le Maxtor ... c'est bien ou de la M... ?

Si c'est compatible MAC et PC c'est encore mieux


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

Et bien oui c'est bien ce qui me semblait, donc tu n'a pas necessairement besoin d'un DD externe avec une connectique tel que du FireWire (plus haut d&#233;bit pour transf&#233;rer les fichiers du DD externe &#224; ta machine et inversement).
Donc moi je te conseil l'usb 2.0 et je pense que 250Go suffit emplement, apr&#232;s c'est selon tes besoins. Un DD externe 250Go en usb 2.0 tu trouveras aux alentours de 100e.
Ensuite il y a un autre crit&#232;re de s&#233;lection, si tu comptes le transporter souvent (Maison->Bureau, ->ami ...) ou non (Maison -> Maison, Maison -> Maison ...), il existe deux tailles standard 2.5" ou 3.5".

J'&#233;sp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; assez clair et pr&#233;&#231;is pour te guider dans ton choix 

A oui, j'ai pas &#233;voqu&#233; la compatibilit&#233;, mais je pense que tous les DD r&#233;cent seront compatibles sur les deux OS.


----------



## Morphee97 (4 Juin 2007)

Merci c'est sympa, cette fois j'ai mieux compris  

J'ai pas besoin du top du top. Un 250GO c'est suffisant pour moi.


----------



## arcank (4 Juin 2007)

Pour la compatbilit&#233; entre les OS, c'est le formatage qui va &#234;tre d&#233;terminant.

HFS+: que Mac, sauf par Macdrive sur PC
Fat32: les deux, mais pas aussi efficace sur Mac que HFS+
NTFS: windows seulement, mais depuis peu, ya des methodes pour les utiliser sous Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Fat32: les deux, mais pas aussi efficace sur Mac que HFS+



Et pas aussi efficace que NTFS sur PC, mais le plus efficace pour travailler dans les deux environnements, particuli&#232;rement si tu n'utilise pas de fichiers de plus de 2 Go (ou 4 ? J'ai un trou, l&#224; !).



arcank a dit:


> NTFS: windows seulement, mais depuis peu, ya des methodes pour les utiliser sous Mac



M&#233;thodes encore peu efficaces au demeurant (tr&#232;s lent)


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2007)

http://www.g-technology.com/


----------



## David_b (5 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> arcank a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, franchement à déconseiller, sauf à un bidouilleur


----------



## arcank (5 Juin 2007)

Ok. Je ne me suis pas lanc&#233; dans MacFuse, etc, donc il est vrai que je ne sais pas trop la stabilit&#233;, etc de la chose.

Pour Fat32, il me semble que c'est 4Go.

En fait: D)

Utilisation Mac majoritairement--> HFS+
Utilisation hybride Mac PC ---> Fat32.

Si tu veux par contre cr&#233;er une partition bootable sur ton DD, il est n&#233;cessaire d'avoir du HFS+.


Edit:


			
				boodou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.g-technology.com/


Tr&#232;s joli! Nickel pour les PM et MacPro !


----------



## valentin007 (5 Juin 2007)

Salut
moi j'ai un dd western digital de 500Gb qui vaut 175 sur internet.
il est compatible mac et pc. il est super, a recommander.


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Juin 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Perso j'ai pris >>> ça <<<
> Un boitier SafeDisk SATA qui fait tout : fw, usb, esata en supportant un disque SATA II


Je suppose que l'intérêt c'est que tu le changes et répares toi même facilement en cas de pépin ou d'évolution du besoin ? c'est pas le cas pour les autres tout intégrés ? 

A combien ça te revient en tout avec un 500 Go ? 

L'install est suffisamment simple pour un pas expert ? (mais pas trop neuneu non plus)


----------



## figaro (13 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai achet&#233; un boitier mais celui ci http://www.macway.com/fr/product/52...-s-combo-sata-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html

que je recommande chaudement.

Donc &#224; cot&#233; il faut bien evidemment acheter une disque dur 3.5" en SATA II (ou m&#234;me SATA tout court si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res).

Le montage est vraiment pas compliqu&#233;, la notice est fournie mais franchement ya m&#234;me pas besoin, et tout les cables sont &#233;galement fournis 

edit : j'ai oubli&#233; : j'ai pris ce disque avec http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/50575/ donc 92+99 = 191&#8364;. Ce samsung est top et fait pas trop de bruit. En plus le boitier est sans ventilateur (le refroidissement est "automatique" gr&#226;ce &#224; l'alu) donc silence garantie


----------



## poissonfree (13 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je suppose que l'intérêt c'est que tu le changes et répares toi même facilement en cas de pépin ou d'évolution du besoin ? c'est pas le cas pour les autres tout intégrés ?
> 
> A combien ça te revient en tout avec un 500 Go ?
> 
> L'install est suffisamment simple pour un pas expert ? (mais pas trop neuneu non plus)


Le boitier est à 89 >>> ici <<<
Le disque dur, un seagate SATA 2 (configuré en sata 2 direct  ) de 500Go 16Mo de cache à 7200tr, est à 99 >>> ici <<<
Soit un total de 89+99= 188

Donc si tu montes un raid 1 -> 376

Avantage:
Tu connais tes produits, donc en cas de pépins tu te prends un peu moins la tête  

Inconvénient:
Le prix


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai acheté un boitier mais celui ci http://www.macway.com/fr/product/52...-s-combo-sata-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html
> 
> que je recommande chaudement.
> 
> ...



Tout ca me parait une peu "trop" pour ce qu'il souhaite en faire ...

Un modèle Usb de 250 gigas suffira et sera moins cher


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Juin 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Donc si tu montes un raid 1 -> 376&#8364;


Heu, je connais grosso merdo le principe du raid, mais pas assez pour voir pourquoi &#231;a fait monter la note ? tu veux dire que t'en prends deux ? Moi c'est pour avoir un DD externe voila tout... ou il peut se monter en raid avec le disque de l'imac ?


----------



## poissonfree (14 Juin 2007)

Pour le raid 1, oui tu prends 2 boitiers et 2 disques durs (voilà pourquoi les 376)

Monter un raid 1 avec un disque externe + interne :mouais: -> c'est p'être possible mais je te rappelle qu'il faudra formater pour monter un raid  

Pour moi, maintenant je joue la sécurité puisque mes anciens disques IDE sont tous quasiment mort : 20Go, 40Go et 80Go (avec 8Mo de cache en plus pour ce dernier  ) sous la marque western digital
Mais aprés chacun fait comme il veut


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Juin 2007)

Bon ben comme je suis un gros paresseux je viens de me commander le AluICE 500 Go Extreme chez MacWay, qui vivra verra !


----------



## figaro (15 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Bon ben comme je suis un gros paresseux je viens de me commander le AluICE 500 Go Extreme chez MacWay, qui vivra verra !



Excellent choix . Perso j'avais préféré prendre le boitier vide pour y mettre un samsung (car j'avais entendu qu'ils étaient peu bruyant et chauffaient peu).

Cependant je suis sûr que macway a mis ce qu'il faut dedans alors vraiment très bon choix. En plus perso j'adore leurs looks aux aluice


----------



## poissonfree (15 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Bon ben comme je suis un gros paresseux je viens de me commander le AluICE 500 Go Extreme chez MacWay, qui vivra verra !


Tu as pris quelle la version :
- AluICE 500 Go Extreme Ti 8Mo 7200t/mn FireWire 400, 800 et USB 2.0
- AluICE 500 Go Extreme Quattro eSATA, FireWire 400 / 800 et USB 2.0


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Juin 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Tu as pris quelle la version :
> - AluICE 500 Go Extreme Ti 8Mo 7200t/mn FireWire 400, 800 et USB 2.0
> - AluICE 500 Go Extreme Quattro eSATA, FireWire 400 / 800 et USB 2.0


J'ai pris le Ti, je me suis dit que FW800 c'était déjà pas mal, et je crois pas que sur l'iMac je peux utiliser le eSATA non ?

En même temps c'était ptet idiot pour 20 de différence...


----------



## poissonfree (15 Juin 2007)

Dommage d'avoir pris avec un disque IDE en sachant que le SATA, étant la dernière norme, a un début plus important que l'IDE  

Pour le esata, il faut avoir un port sur la bécane  
Moi sur mon MPB 15,4", je les ai connecté en fw800 (raid 1) et no problem

Mais si t'as encore le temps et que tu veux du SATA, demande à macway de faire un echange (attention c'est sous certaines conditions  )


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Juin 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Dommage d'avoir pris avec un disque IDE en sachant que le SATA, &#233;tant la derni&#232;re norme, a un d&#233;but plus important que l'IDE
> 
> Pour le esata, il faut avoir un port sur la b&#233;cane
> Moi sur mon MPB 15,4", je les ai connect&#233; en fw800 (raid 1) et no problem
> ...



Arg quel boulet je suis, je viens d'appeler MacWay et c'est trop tard, la commande pass&#233;e hier vers 23h00 est d&#233;j&#224; en cours de traitement ! Trop fort ces ptits gars 

Mais bon la fille me dit que le SATA est pas dispo (depuis quelques temps d&#233;j&#224 et ils ne connaissent pas la date de dispo. Donc je n'aurai que                                                                                                                                                                                  IDE/PATA/ATA, quelle est la diff&#233;rence de d&#233;bit ? 

(&#224; mon avis pour mes petits besoins &#231;a sera bien suffisant)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Arg quel boulet je suis, je viens d'appeler MacWay et c'est trop tard, la commande passée hier vers 23h00 est déjà en cours de traitement ! Trop fort ces ptits gars
> 
> Mais bon la fille me dit que le SATA est pas dispo (depuis quelques temps déjà) et ils ne connaissent pas la date de dispo. Donc je n'aurai que                                                                                                                                                                                  IDE/PATA/ATA, quelle est la différence de débit ?
> 
> (à mon avis pour mes petits besoins ça sera bien suffisant)



SATA 150 si je ne m'abuse, et PATATE 133, c'est pas la mort non plus, hein !


----------



## David_b (15 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> (à mon avis pour mes petits besoins ça sera bien suffisant)


 
Exactement. bravo pour cet achat  

J'aime bien MacWay, ils sont sympa au téléphone, rapides pour livrer et efficaces pour le SAV (ça c'est cool).


----------



## figaro (15 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Arg quel boulet je suis, je viens d'appeler MacWay et c'est trop tard, la commande passée hier vers 23h00 est déjà en cours de traitement ! Trop fort ces ptits gars
> 
> Mais bon la fille me dit que le SATA est pas dispo (depuis quelques temps déjà) et ils ne connaissent pas la date de dispo. Donc je n'aurai que                                                                                                                                                                                  IDE/PATA/ATA, quelle est la différence de débit ?
> 
> (à mon avis pour mes petits besoins ça sera bien suffisant)




Salut ! J'avais fai exactement la même bourde que toi et dis toi que j'avais même retiré le produit en magasin (je me suis fait livrer au magasin de paris).

Je les ai appelé, j'y suis retourné une semaine plus tard et ils m'ont fait un bon d'achat.

J'aurai pu un commander un immediatement mais je suis pas pressé 


JE VIENS DE RECEVOIR MON MBP PENDANT QUE JE TAPAIS CE MESSAGE. I'M HAPPY 

Je pense pas l'allumer de suite, car je veux le montrer à un pote qui vient à 18h et comme je calibre la batterie ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Salut ! J'avais fai exactement la m&#234;me bourde que toi et dis toi que j'avais m&#234;me retir&#233; le produit en magasin (je me suis fait livrer au magasin de paris).
> 
> Je les ai appel&#233;, j'y suis retourn&#233; une semaine plus tard et ils m'ont fait un bon d'achat.
> 
> ...



Le calibrage de la batterie implique uniquement que tu ne d&#233;branches pas la machine du secteur tant qu'il n'est pas termin&#233;, mais durant ce temps l&#224;, tu peux l'allumer et l'&#233;teindre autant de fois que tu veux !


----------



## figaro (15 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le calibrage de la batterie implique uniquement que tu ne débranches pas la machine du secteur tant qu'il n'est pas terminé, mais durant ce temps là, tu peux l'allumer et l'éteindre autant de fois que tu veux !




Ralala Pascal 77, t'es pas cool, tu viens de me condamner à passer ma journée sur le MBP 

Merci du conseil je vais de ce pas profiter de l'OS, puis copier le clone de mon macbook noir que j'avais réalisé avant de le vendre. D'ailleurs ça pose pas de problème si ce n'est pas le même mac ?   (donc transfert du disque clone d'un macbook vers un macbook pro)

désolé de faire dévier le sujet, promis après cette question j'arrête !


----------



## arcank (15 Juin 2007)

L&#224; j'&#233;mettrais des r&#233;serves. Les DVD d'install fournis avec les Mac sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement des versions tenant compte du hardware, non ? Donc le systme contient peut-&#234;tre d'autres pilotes, etc. &#192; moins que ces pilotes ne soient contenus ailleurs ...
Le mieux, c'est de r&#233;installer Mac OSX avec les DVD d'install du MBP, et ensuite de tout remettre petit &#224; petit, je pense.

EN plus &#231;a permet de faire un joli tri


----------



## figaro (15 Juin 2007)

Tu dois avoir raison Arcank .

Pour gagner du temps (ben oui la demi heure de l'installation est longue ) si quelqu'un est *s&#251;r* que le clone serait OK je suis preneur lol.

Bon sinon une petite reinstallation pour le plaisir (puisque je n'aurai pas &#224; le faire pendant plusieurs ann&#233;es apr&#232;s )

Avec le gros caract&#232;re que j'ai mis au "s&#251;r" personne va me r&#233;pondre lol



EDIT : je vais lancer la reinstallation tout de suite, au moins comme &#231;a je serai s&#251;r qu'il n'y a aucun probleme et je copierai mes fichers au fur et &#224; mesure


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juin 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Salut
> moi j'ai un dd western digital de 500Gb qui vaut 175 sur internet.
> il est compatible mac et pc. il est super, a recommander.




j'ai le même en FW 4OO plus son petit frère digital passport 160g autoalimenté USB...du bonheur, que dis-je...la grande classe les produits de cette boîte, joli, discret, peu bruyant, rapide...bref, je recommande!!!


----------



## ncocacola (15 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> j'ai le même en FW 4OO plus son petit frère digital passport 160g autoalimenté USB...du bonheur, que dis-je...la grande classe les produits de cette boîte, joli, discret, peu bruyant, rapide...bref, je recommande!!!



Moi aussi j'ai le même il est parfait (en tout cas sous Windows il l'est, ca veut tout dire )


----------



## poissonfree (15 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Arg quel boulet je suis, je viens d'appeler MacWay et c'est trop tard, la commande passée hier vers 23h00 est déjà en cours de traitement ! Trop fort ces ptits gars
> 
> Mais bon la fille me dit que le SATA est pas dispo (depuis quelques temps déjà) et ils ne connaissent pas la date de dispo. Donc je n'aurai que IDE/PATA/ATA, quelle est la différence de débit ?
> 
> (à mon avis pour mes petits besoins ça sera bien suffisant)


Si tu ne le déballes pas, tu pourras le ramener à Macway boutique Paris sans problème sinon c'est retour à strasbourg à tes frais :rateau: 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> SATA 150 si je ne m'abuse, et PATATE 133, c'est pas la mort non plus, hein !


Et le SATA 2 en 300  
Donc SATA plus rapide, plus stable et autant profiter de la dernière norme vu la différence de prix 

/!\ Par contre si tu comptes faire un raid (1,0,5 ou autre), achétes tout de suite les autres disques dont t'auras besoin -> gain de temps énorme (pas besoin de tout sauvegarder pour tout recommencer aprés :rateau: )
Et sinon, j'ai fait un topic pour faire un RAID 1 avec clonage en prime  -> fait une p'tite recherche si besoin


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Juin 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> Si tu ne le déballes pas, tu pourras le ramener à Macway boutique Paris sans problème sinon c'est retour à strasbourg à tes frais :rateau:


Ben pour le moment j'en avais pas l'intention



poissonfree a dit:


> Et le SATA 2 en 300
> Donc SATA plus rapide, plus stable et autant profiter de la dernière norme vu la différence de prix


 Mais franchement, vu que je le connecte pas en eSata mais FW800, peut-on y voir réellement une différence ? car de toutes façons on est toujours limité par la taille du tuyau ! ET je rappelle que le modèle sata est pas dispo.



poissonfree a dit:


> /!\ Par contre si tu comptes faire un raid (1,0,5 ou autre), achétes tout de suite les autres disques dont t'auras besoin -> gain de temps énorme (pas besoin de tout sauvegarder pour tout recommencer aprés :rateau: )
> Et sinon, j'ai fait un topic pour faire un RAID 1 avec clonage en prime  -> fait une p'tite recherche si besoin


Ben moi je veux surtout plus de tranquillité d'esprit en faisant du backup sans me prendre la tête à graver, mais un soft (*) qui le fasse à intervalle régulier me suffit je pense. En tous cas acheter un 2ème disque pour faire du raid, thanks...

(*) votre expérience sur ce genre de soft ? y'en a des bien connus et bien efficaces et bien simples à configurer ?


----------



## poissonfree (16 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> ...Mais franchement, vu que je le connecte pas en eSata mais FW800, peut-on y voir réellement une différence ? car de toutes façons on est toujours limité par la taille du tuyau ! ET je rappelle que le modèle sata est pas dispo....


Je pense que ça doit se ressentir un p'tit peu quand même (je suis moi même en fw800)
Sinon y'a déjà une carte express card sur macway >>> ici <<<
Perso je ne vais l'acheter, préfére le fw pour le chainage :love: 





Jerome_C a dit:


> ...Ben moi je veux surtout plus de tranquillité d'esprit en faisant du backup sans me prendre la tête à graver, mais un soft (*) qui le fasse à intervalle régulier me suffit je pense. En tous cas acheter un 2ème disque pour faire du raid, thanks...
> 
> (*) votre expérience sur ce genre de soft ? y'en a des bien connus et bien efficaces et bien simples à configurer ?


Ben moi aussi j'suis pour la tranquilité
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai préféré me faire un raid 1 car les 3 derniers disques durs m'ont lachés aprés 3 ans environ de service (que des western digital en IDE, apparement faut plus en acheter   ).
Plus d'infos pour le raid 1 avec clonage >>> ici <<<


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juin 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Exactement. bravo pour cet achat
> 
> J'aime bien MacWay, ils sont sympa au téléphone, rapides pour livrer et efficaces pour le SAV (ça c'est cool).




oui alors ça c'est vrai!!
un coup je passe commande un samedi après-midi et je l'ai le ...lundi matin !!!!
(si même la poste se met à être efficace...)


----------



## arcank (16 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> (*) votre expérience sur ce genre de soft ? y'en a des bien connus et bien efficaces et bien simples à configurer ?



Très bon dossier (et site par la même occasion)

J'utilise SuperDuper!. Très Apple-friendly, efficace. Il fait la sauvegarde incrémentale si on l'achète.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (16 Juin 2007)

Le problème avec le FW c'est que c'est seulement les boîtiers mac way qui sont équipé du chipset Oxford. Moi j'ai mis un disque Western Digital dans un boîtier mac Way AluIce et il ne marche pas en FW mais seulement en USB 2 dans d'autres boîtiers


----------



## poissonfree (16 Juin 2007)

Ben change de boitier si tu veux du fw  

J'ai le même dileme que toi avec mon graveur de dvd (chipset prolific  ) -> fonctionne trés bien en usb mais plutôt mal en fw


----------



## iSchamber (17 Juin 2007)

J'ai fait un petit test sur un Icy Box (boîtier externe) Il faut bien sûr rajouter un disque dur dedans.

C'est par ici : Test Icy Box


----------



## poissonfree (17 Juin 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> J'ai fait un petit test sur un Icy Box (boîtier externe) Il faut bien sûr rajouter un disque dur dedans.
> 
> C'est par ici : Test Icy Box


Ne le prends pas mal, mais je le trouve chelou ton boitier :mouais: 
A l'intérieur, il n'y a QUE la connectique et la taille du boitier qui font tenir ton disque dur  -> pas trop confiance car au niveau vibration ça doit être balèze (le jour où tes patins de dessous vont partir  )
Et j'imagine même pas pour mettre et enlever le disque dur :rateau: 

Mais c'est sympa d'avoir fait un petit test  

En fait, je commence à comprendre pourquoi on trouve une grosse différence de prix pour des produits qui parraissent identiques :rose: -> c'est l'intérieur qui fait toute la différence


----------



## iSchamber (17 Juin 2007)

Ne t'inquiète pas, je ne le prend pas mal  

En fait, niveau vibrations, c'est vraiment au top, même de l'autre côté, y'en a pas.


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Juin 2007)

Bon il est arriv&#233; lundi matin, bravo macway pour le service.

En revanche, un peu d&#233;&#231;u : il fait largement plus de bruit &#224; lui tout seul (on entend bien le sifflement de la rotation du disque, ne parlons pas des acc&#232;s disques, cracracracra) que mon iMac, qui je dois bien l'avouer est exceptionnellement silencieux (j'entends &#224; peine les ventilos et rien du tout du disque).

J'ai utilis&#233; superduper, j'ai fait une image compl&#232;te du disque, 20 MB/s au max (160 Mb/s). Heu c'est pas exactement ce &#224; quoi je m'attendais avec le FW800 (sisi c'est bien le bon cable), non ? 

Mais bon, vu que c'est pour du backup (j'ai encore largement la place sur mon disque principal), je le laisse &#233;teint pour le moment, l&#224; il fait pas de bruit 

En revanche j'ai voulu booter dessus pour voir (j'avais les bonnes options dans superduper), mais apparemment la touche option, sur mon clavier blutooth sans fil, ben elle fait grand chose au d&#233;marrage...


----------



## David_b (20 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> En revanche, un peu déçu : il fait largement plus de bruit à lui tout seul (on entend bien le sifflement de la rotation du disque, ne parlons pas des accès disques, cracracracra)


Les mien ne font pas de bruit, à part un léger grattement quand il écrit, mais rien de de trop gênant (et j'ai horreur du bruit ). Ah si au moment où je les allume, il font un bruit de rotation qui accélère puis ça disparaît.



> J'ai utilisé superduper, j'ai fait une image complète du disque, 20 MB/s au max (160 Mb/s).


Sur le imac je sais pas, sur le MacPro (quand ça marche, hum) la moyenne c'est 30/33MB/s en FW800...



> En revanche j'ai voulu booter dessus pour voir (j'avais les bonnes options dans superduper), mais apparemment la touche option, sur mon clavier blutooth sans fil, ben elle fait grand chose au démarrage...


Essaye avec le clavier classique pour voir si ça change quelque chose?
Par défaut, je demande toujours à SuperDuper de redémarrer sur le nouveau clone après la copie, comme ça je suis certain que le backup est fiable


----------



## iSchamber (20 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> En revanche j'ai voulu booter dessus pour voir (j'avais les bonnes options dans superduper), mais apparemment la touche option, sur mon clavier blutooth sans fil, ben elle fait grand chose au démarrage...



C'est le gros problème des claviers BT, tu ne peux pas choisir d'option de démarrage au boot.
Il faut toujours garder u clavier filaire au cas où ...


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Juin 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> C'est le gros problème des claviers BT, tu ne peux pas choisir d'option de démarrage au boot.
> Il faut toujours garder u clavier filaire au cas où ...


Je n'ai jamais eu de clavier filaire, j'ai eu mon iMac avec ce clavier là...

Aucune solution dans ce cas ??? Je vais quand même pas acheter un clavier cablé juste pour vérifier que ça boote bien sur l'autre disque "des fois que j'en ai besoin", tu vois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Aucune solution dans ce cas ??? Je vais quand même pas acheter un clavier cablé juste pour vérifier que ça boote bien sur l'autre disque "des fois que j'en ai besoin", tu vois ?



Ben si c'est pour tester, tu peux user de "Préférences système" -> "Démarrage" !


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si c'est pour tester, tu peux user de "Préférences système" -> "Démarrage" !


Ah merci, je verrai ça à la maison. 

Mais si ça boote pas sur le disque, il continue quand même ? (il s'agit d'un ordre de périphérique à chercher au démarrage ? ) (oui oui je regarderai à la maison)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

Si c'est un disque externe, et qu'il ne boote pas, tu force l'extinction du Mac, tu d&#233;branches ou &#233;teints le disque et tu red&#233;marre, &#231;a prendra juste quelques secondes de plus pour trouver le syst&#232;me !


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Juin 2007)

Bon ben ça marche nickel, tout baigne.

J'ai payé la version full de superduper dans la foulée, c'est exactement le truc simple et efficace dont j'avais besoin !


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

Je relance cette discu puisque j'ai aussi un iMac G5 que je voudrais équiper d'un DD externe.

L'objectif étant LA sauvegarde.

Mon budget n'est pas encore défini, mais pas la peine d'y mettre 4 si 1 suffit  !
Je cherche avant tout à définir le matériel ad hoc  : pas trop de chauffe ni de bruit (donc boitier alu, si j'ai bien compris), tant qu'à faire un design 'sympa' (faut bien faire avec ses gènes XX...) et pour le reste, j'aimerai votre avis sur :
- la taille : identique au DD interne (150 Go) ? ça suffit, c'est trop ou pas assez ?
- la connectique : USB2 ou FW c'est vraiment important pour cet usage ? (iMac équipé FW400)
- enfin, la norme (EDI, SATA) : comment savoir, toutes les fiches techniques ne semblent pas l'indiquer (ou je n'ai pas trouvé...) - exemple de LaCie ?


----------



## sinouette (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais acheter un DD externe sur lequel je puisse installer le Dossier système de mon mac, pour en faire un disque de démarrage. Je suis complètement perdue dans tout ce que je lis sur les différents DD externes. Est-ce que tous les DD externes firewire sont bootables ? est-ce que ceux qui sont vendus avec un "logiciel de backup" le sont aussi ? C'est très rarement précisé dans les fiches techniques, sans doute parce que c'est évident, pour ceux qui ne sont pas largués comme moi... Pour certains DD externes, il est indiqué qu'ils permettent la restauration du système, mais ils ne parlent pas de démarrage du système.. Bref, qui voudra bien m'éclairer en sera vivement remercié !


----------



## iSchamber (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour, tout d'abords je te pose une petite question. Pourquoi veux-tu mettre ton dossier système sur un disque externe ?
Sinon, oui les disques durs en firewire sont bootables. Ceux en USB également. Personnellement je créé une sauvegarde de mon disque entier sur un disque dur externe en USB2. Ce disque est rendu bootable avec le logiciel de sauvegarde que j'utilise : Carbon Copy Cloner.
Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

Ouh l&#224;, du calme, tout le monde n'a pas le m&#234;me matos.

1) Les disques USB2 : ils ne sont bootables *que* sur les MacIntel, *pas* sur les Mac PPC

2) Les disques Firewire : En th&#233;orie bootables sur tout Mac, dans la pratique, seuls ceux munis d'un bridge ... Disons pour faire simple "100&#37; compatible Mac" (par ex Oxford 911 pour le Fw 400, ou 924 (ce dernier n &#176; &#224; v&#233;rifier, c'est de m&#233;moire)  pour le Fw 800) le sont dans les faits. D'autres pourront simplement ne pas fonctionner sur Mac, ou bien encore, tel le Prolific PL3507, avoir un fonctionnement partiel (toute tentative de boot sur ce dernier se traduit par un plantage du bridge), mais on peut lire et &#233;crire dessus avec certains contr&#244;leurs (ceux de mon PM G4, que ce soit celui int&#233;gr&#233; ou celui de ma carte PCI Fw/USB2, par exemple, mais la carte Fw (PCMCIA ou PCCard) de mon PowerBook, elle, ne veux pas en entendre parler, alors qu'elle n'a aucun probl&#232;me avec l'Oxford 911 de mon autre bo&#238;tier).

Sinon, une bonne raison d'avoir un syst&#232;me sur un disque externe : pallier &#224; une d&#233;faillance de celui du disque interne lorsqu'on a qu'un seul Mac (et donc pas depossibilit&#233; d'y acc&#233;der en mode Target).


----------



## iSchamber (13 Août 2007)

Merci Pascal77 pour cette précision, ma réponse était un petit dégrossissement sur la question  
Certes tout le monde n'a pas le même matos !


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> Sinon, oui les disques durs en firewire sont bootables. Ceux en USB &#233;galement.



J'apporte quelques pr&#233;cisions.

1) Les disques durs FW et USB sont bootables, d&#232;s lors qu'ils contiennent une partition bootable. C'est &#224; dire un OS (ou une version de l'OS) qui soit compatible avec l'ordi en question.

2) Si les Mac &#224; processeur Intel peuvent booter aussi bien sur des disques durs FW et USB, les Mac &#224; processeur PowerPC ne peuvent en revanche booter que sur des disques durs FW (et pas USB).



_Edit: Ah ben Pascal 77 a r&#233;pondu...._


----------



## iSchamber (13 Août 2007)

Tout à fait divoli, la précision fut apportée par Pacsal77 juste au dessus ...


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Ouep, j'avais pas vu la page suivante...


----------



## sinouette (13 Août 2007)

Merci à vous tous pour ces éclaircissements.
Donc si je comprends bien, comme j'ai un PowerBook G4, je peux acheter un DD externe firewire pour l'utiliser en disque de démarrage, même s'il n'est pas indiqué dans la fiche technique du produit qu'il est bien bootable (genre Maxtor OneTouch III à double ou triple interface, ou Mybook de Western Digital ..)
Pour répondre à iSchamber, je veux pouvoir utiliser ce DD externe en démarrage pour plusieurs choses :
 - réparer le dossier système de mon PowerBook qui rame de plus en plus (même si on peut le faire d'un simple CD d'installation), 
 - installer dessus mes logiciels de vidéo et de son pour travailler directement sur le DD externe (et gagner de la vitesse, non ?) 
- pour faire des sauvegardes de mon DD interne. Je ne comprends rien à ces mots, barbares pour moi, de clonage, raid, backup... donc je compte procéder "à l'ancienne". (Mais je suis quand même curieuse de savoir si ces logiciels de clonage sont gratuits, faciles à trouver et à utiliser, et s'ils ont à peu près la même fonction que les logiciels de backup vendus avec certains DD ext...)
Bref, le monde de la sauvegarde est encore bien ténébreux pour moi...


----------



## sinouette (13 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là, du calme, tout le monde n'a pas le même matos.
> 
> 1) Les disques USB2 : ils ne sont bootables *que* sur les MacIntel, *pas* sur les Mac PPC
> 
> ...




Oups, je crois que j'ai lu un peu trop vite ton message, Pascal 77. 
Moi aussi, j'ai un PowerBook, un G4. Je risque donc d'avoir des problèmes ? Je pensais que ça dépendait plutôt du DD externe qu'on utilise, d'où ma question initiale : quel DD externe acheter quand on veut l'utiliser en disque de démarrage ?
Salutations,
Sinouette


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Bon.

D&#233;j&#224; il te faut un DD externe avec une connexion Firewire 400.

Ensuite, ce que tu peux faire, c'est partionner ton DD externe en 2:

- une partition qui serait r&#233;serv&#233;e pour &#233;tablir, puis mettre &#224; jour, un clone. Ce que l'on appelle un clone, c'est une copie exacte du contenu du disque interne, sur lequel tu pourras red&#233;marrer. Pour faire ce clone, il est n&#233;cessaire d'utiliser un logiciel d&#233;di&#233; (comme Carbon Copy Cloner, SuperDuper, Personal Backup...).
Les logiciels de sauvegarde fournis &#224; l'achat avec le DD ne permettent pas forc&#233;ment de faire un clone.

- une partition r&#233;serv&#233;e &#224; diverses sauvegardes (vid&#233;os, musiques, fichiers divers...).


Pour t'aider &#224; choisir, il faudrait connaitre tes besoins (capacit&#233;s de ton DD interne, quantit&#233; de Go que tu manipules pour ces sauvegardes), ainsi que le budget que tu comptes y mettre...


Je rajouterais de plus, qu'un DD externe, comme l'interne, peut planter. Il peut &#234;tre judicieux de graver tes fichiers le plus importants (photos, factures et n&#176; de licence, etc...)


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

sinouette a dit:


> Est-ce que tous les DD externes firewire sont bootables ?


En théorie, oui...
J'ai eu les mêmes questions que toi, j'en ai acheté un en firewire pour la même raison que toi, et....
impossible de booter dessus !!!
Malheureusement, je ne peux pas t'en dire davantage, au stade où j'en suis, je suis incapable de te dire pourquoi je n'arrive pas à démarrer avec lui...
ça fait 3 semaines.
Mais apparemment, je serais l'exception, les autres bootent !!


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Ca ne sert à rien, tout ce que l'on vous écrit, finalement...


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep, j'avais pas vu la page suivante...


euh... moi non plus !! :rose: :


blandinewww a dit:


> En théorie, oui...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Les disques Firewire : En théorie bootables sur tout Mac, dans la pratique, seuls ceux munis d'un bridge ...


C'est sur tes conseils, Pascal, que j'ai investi... et décider de booter sur ce nouvel objet (dédé, pour les intimes).
Ce serait donc de là que viendrait mon incapacité à booter avec dédé ?
Le bridge ?
Mais c'est quoi au juste... :mouais: ?
_(ça fait 3 semaines que je rame et j'aimerais vraiment débloquer la situation afin de statuer sur le sort de mon graveur de DVD)_


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca ne sert à rien, tout ce que l'on vous écrit, finalement...



c'est surtout mon ophtalmo qui m'écrit des ordonnances pour rien...


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Et si tu nous expliquais &#231;a depuis le d&#233;but.

Tu t'es procur&#233; un DD (donc d&#233;d&#233;, pour les intimes). Et apr&#232;s, tu as fait quoi ?


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et si tu nous expliquais ça depuis le début.
> 
> Tu t'es procuré un DD (donc dédé, pour les intimes). Et après, tu as fait quoi ?



Il y a une discu là-dessus , ici je ne crois pas trop que ce soit l'endroit... 
pour résumer :
branchements (alim et FW400) su SilverTouch Alu de chez MacWay (un bonheur l'install !)
partitions (Mac OS étendu journalisé)
copie volume "Macintosh HD" (via utilitaire de disque)
démarrage avec option : seul le volume du DD interne apparait.
puis, j'ai tout recommencé, pour être sûre : toujours pareil...


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> copie volume "Macintosh HD" (via utilitaire de disque)



Bah oui, ça, ce n'est pas suffisant. Ta partition n'est pas bootable, rien d'étonnant...


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah oui, ça, ce n'est pas suffisant. Ta partition n'est pas bootable, rien d'étonnant...



et pourquoi elle ne serait pas bootable, ma partition ?
le fameux "bridge" ??


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Il y a un aspect matériel, et un aspect logiciel.

L'aspect matériel: il te faut un DD externe avec une connexion firewire (et formaté en MacOS étendu journalisé ou HFS+). 

L'aspect logiciel: il te faut utiliser un *logiciel* *qui te permette de copier le contenu du DD interne (et en particulier l'OS) de sorte qu'un clone (bootable) soit créé sur le DD externe.


*CCC, SuperDuper, Personal Backup, Tri-Backup, etc...


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> L'aspect logiciel: il te faut utiliser un *logiciel* *qui te permette de copier le contenu du DD interne (et en particulier l'OS) de sorte qu'un clone (bootable) soit cr&#233;&#233; sur le DD externe.


J'ai lu maintes fois dans ce m&#234;me forum qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de logiciel, l'utilitaire permettant de le faire tr&#232;s bien...
j'y perds mon latin :rateau: 
Pascal, ton avis ?

_#edit# je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est un bridge..._


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> J'ai lu maintes fois dans ce même forum qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de logiciel, l'utilitaire permettant de le faire très bien...
> j'y perds mon latin :rateau:





blandinewww a dit:


> Il y a une discu là-dessus , ici je ne crois pas trop que ce soit l'endroit...




:mouais:

Et pourtant, Apenspel t'avait parfaitement bien répondu. Relis ses posts...


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Relis ses posts...


ça casse...
mais je retourne à mes posts quand même.


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Bon, je crois qu'il vaut mieux que Pascal 77 t'explique ça point par point...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> J'ai lu maintes fois dans ce même forum qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de logiciel, l'utilitaire permettant de le faire très bien...
> j'y perds mon latin :rateau:
> Pascal, ton avis ?



L'utilitaire permet effectivement de réaliser un clone, mais il ne sera pas bootable, c'est une "image disque" (un fichier ".dmg"), il faudra le resraurer pour démarrer dessus. CarbonCopyCloner, lui te permet de réaliser un clone "bootable" (c'est à dire que tu peux démarrer ton Mac directement sur le clone, sans le restaurer)




blandinewww a dit:


> _#edit# je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est un bridge..._



C'est le dispositif électronique contenu dans le boitier, qui transforme les signaux PATA ou SATA (selon) sortant du disque dur en signaux Firewire ou USB2 (toujours selon).

Certains bridge sont double, et même triple interface (USB2 + Fw 400, ou USB2 + Fw 800, ou USB2 + les deux sortes de Firewire).


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'utilitaire permet effectivement de réaliser un clone, mais il ne sera pas bootable, c'est une "image disque" (un fichier ".dmg"), il faudra le resraurer pour démarrer dessus. CarbonCopyCloner, lui te permet de réaliser un clone "bootable" (c'est à dire que tu peux démarrer ton Mac directement sur le clone, sans le restaurer)


J'ai aussi essayer l'image disque. Mais avant même de pouvoir la restaurer, elle a échoué (image/périphérique trop grand)... je crois que je n'ai donc plus le choix que de passer par un utilitaire externe... :hein: 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le dispositif électronique contenu dans le boitier, qui transforme les signaux PATA ou SATA (selon) sortant du disque dur en signaux Firewire ou USB2 (toujours selon).
> 
> Certains bridge sont double, et même triple interface (USB2 + Fw 400, ou USB2 + Fw 800, ou USB2 + les deux sortes de Firewire).


merci de ces précisions.


----------



## iSchamber (13 Août 2007)

Encore une fois, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de booter en externe, sauf dans le cas d'une récupération de sauvegarde ...
Si ton système est lent, etc ... je te conseille de déplacer tes fichiers (musique, films, etc) manuellement vers le DD externe et de réinstaller Mac OS X tout propre sur ton ordi.


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> réinstaller Mac OS X tout propre sur ton ordi.


C'est justement pour ce faire sans trop se prendre la tête ! (comme retrouver le CD le boot, répertorier toutes les appli installées depuis, etc... ou encore même de trouver tous les recoins où j'ai collé des fichiers !! J'avoue, je l'utilise depuis près de 2 ans 1/2 et regrette de ne pas avoir fait plus "propre" depuis le début...).
Je "colle" tout sur dédé, je partitionne l'iMac (du coup, tout vide), redémarre sur dédé et recopie son contenu vers l'iMac !


----------



## iSchamber (13 Août 2007)

Dans ce cas, je te conseille SuperDuper! ou Carbon Copy Cloner (tous deux gratuits). Attention, ils effacent le contenu du disque externe !

PS: le partitionnement du disque de ton fixe n'est pas recommandé ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je te conseille SuperDuper! ou Carbon Copy Cloner (tous deux gratuits). Attention, ils effacent le contenu du disque externe !.



CCC, seulement si tu ne lui dis pas de ne pas le faire, mais alors, si tu le li dis, le clone n'est pas bootable, il est vrai.


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> PS: le partitionnement du disque de ton fixe n'est pas recommandé ...


 Merci de l'info ! J'étais à deux doigts de le faire (ce serait d'ailleurs fait si je n'avais pas autant galéré pour le boot... )



iSchamber a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je te conseille SuperDuper! ou Carbon Copy Cloner (tous deux gratuits).


Vi, et tous deux en English... J'ai un boulot à finir (genre "boulot", c'est mon ordi perso !!!  ) et ensuite je regarderais les logiciels fournis avec dédé (macway). Sinon, j'irais voir ceux-là !
Encore merci à vous deux de vos conseils éclairés 
Je sens que la lumière vient...
:rateau: 
:mouais: 

si, si


----------



## sinouette (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Déjà il te faut un DD externe avec une connexion Firewire 400.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Divoli pour cette réponse claire et précise !
Je suis tentée d'acheter un DD externe qui fasse USB, FW 400 et 800. Apparemment, mon PowerBook G4 me permet de me connecter à du FW 800. Comme ça, j'aurais un autre port FW de libre pour mon branchement vidéo. Mon DD interne a une capacité de 93 Go, et je voudrais un externe qui fasse 300 ou 500 Go (130/180).
J'ai vu que le LaCie Quadra d2 320 Go offrait la possibilité d'être utilisé en disque de démarrage (mais il a un 4e port superflu pour moi), pour les autres qui m'intéressent, ce n'est pas mentionné. Tout au plus ils parlent de logiciel de backup. DOnc, je vais suivre tes conseils, je partitionnerai le disque et je vais me renseigner sur les logiciels de clonage (pas trop cher, j'espère...). Et puis je graverai mes documents les plus importants, juste pour me donner bonne conscience... 
à +
sinouette


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

sinouette a dit:


> je vais me renseigner sur les logiciels de clonage (pas trop cher, j'espère...).


Certains sont cités ici-même, et pas chers du tout, puisque gratuits (!) :


iSchamber a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je te conseille SuperDuper! ou Carbon Copy Cloner (tous deux gratuits).


----------



## sinouette (13 Août 2007)

oui, merci ! vous répondez aux posts tellement vite, que du coup, je n'avais pas lu vos infos sur les logiciels de clonage...


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> Encore une fois, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de booter en externe, sauf dans le cas d'une r&#233;cup&#233;ration de sauvegarde ...



Imagine, par exemple, que ton DD interne plante. Tu auras cette solution de booter sur le DD externe et de pouvoir continuer &#224; travailler, en attendant de recevoir et de changer ce DD interne. En plus, tu n'auras de facto rien perdu (ou presque).




sinouette a dit:


> ...je vais me renseigner sur les logiciels de clonage (pas trop cher, j'esp&#232;re...).



SuperDuper a l'air d'&#234;tre celui qui pr&#233;sente le meilleur rapport qualit&#233;/prix, et il est tr&#232;s souvent pl&#233;biscit&#233; (il faut juste un minimum maitriser l'anglais).


----------



## Macoufi (13 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> SuperDuper a l'air d'être celui qui présente le meilleur rapport qualité/prix, et il est très souvent plébiscité.


Je suis en train d'en choisir un pour :
- réaliser un clone bootable
- faire des sauvegardes (différencielles, je crois, et automatiques)
et j'aimerais vraiment éviter d'en installer deux...

j'ai le choix entre :
retrospect, CCC et SuperDuper
Un de ceux-là est-il capable de faire les deux ?


divoli a dit:


> (il faut juste un minimum maitriser l'anglais).


Je le maîtrise juste assez pour arriver à m'en servir, mais pas suffisemment pour comprendre leurs descriptifs...


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Alors SuperDuper (la version complète, donc payante), sans hésitation. Il y a un long descriptif le concernant, avec de nombreuses captures d'écrans, sur le site Mac OS X facile. Il permet la mise-à-jour de son clone, par sauvegardes incrémentielles...

Perso, je suis habitué à Personal Backup depuis longtemps; il est excellent et très complet, mais plutôt cher...


----------



## figaro (14 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Alors SuperDuper (la version complète, donc payante), sans hésitation. Il y a un long descriptif le concernant, avec de nombreuses captures d'écrans, sur le site Mac OS X facile. Il permet la mise-à-jour de son clone, par sauvegardes incrémentielles...
> 
> Perso, je suis habitué à Personal Backup depuis longtemps; il est excellent et très complet, mais plutôt cher...



Je suis d'accord SuperDuper est vraiment bon, je l'ai acheté et je ne le regrette absolument pas.

La fonction bac à sable peut être sympa à utiliser. Je l'ai utilisé notament pour tester iwork et ilife '08 avant de les installer sur mon MBP.

D'ailleurs petite anecdote : j'avais un problème pour faire des backup à un moment, j'ai envoyé le log au développeur, le lendemain il m'a répondu et cela a résolu mon problème (un fichier itunes qui coinçait).

Bref je recommande .

p.s : tu pourras même l'utiliser gratuitement si c'est juste pour faire des backup.


----------

